# Indiana Candle Supplies



## thenaturalway (May 10, 2008)

I have a question about their fragrance oils for those that have purchased and used them.  Are all of their fragrance oils safe in soaps and B&B products? They have reasonable prices but I want to make sure before I purchase.  What was your experience with their FOs? Good quality?

Thank you!


----------



## Tabitha (May 10, 2008)

I have ordered from the a 1/2 dozen times. ! The only one that has given me problems is Birthday cake. It smells awesome at first but mutates to a burnt plastic smell over time, in soaps & lotions.

The cuke melon is my fav cuc melon on the market. I really like the raspberry lemonade too.

They are professional, quick & honest.


----------



## hawleyroadsoapworks (May 16, 2008)

I think that as long as the oil says that it is skin safe then you can use it in soap. I really like their Blue Raspberry Icee FO and it is on special right now.  The cactus and sea salt gets lots of raves from my customers too


----------

